# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   Dear all of you,
 > 
 > I am a new one on this forum, one of my nice clients advised me to post on this forum to ask for information.
 > 
 > I am Camille, the manager of the Normandie Hotel in SBH and I will

## Normandie

Dear all of you,

I am a new one on this forum, one of my nice clients advised me to post on this forum to ask for information.

I am Camille, the manager of the Normandie Hotel in SBH and I will go to NYC with my boyfriend for 5 nights from June 25th to 30th.

We are looking for a very affordable place to stay, close to downtown. I was told some people rent their apartments for very good price but do not know how to proceed.

If anyone knows good deals, please let me know !

Thank you very much for help.

Best regards,
Camille

----------


## marybeth

Hi Camille,
Booking apartments is a risky deal in NYC as it is technically illegal in most buildings.  If you are thinking of an apt because you want the kitchen, there are several hotels that are more like suites.  The Beacon on the Upper West Side (great place to stay) is one option with small kitchen.  Also all of the Affinia properties in Manhattan should have kitchens.

There are many hotel deals in NYC right now because the economy is so bad.  In fact, we just rebooked our rooms for July and saved over $300 because the rate had dropped. 

Hotwire is a place where you can get discounted rates.  The catch is you won't know the exact hotel,  only the star rating and location, until you book.  Its showing a 3* in Soho for $104 a night for your dates.

There are several New Yorkers on the forum who may know more.  We have more of the tourist perspective as we visit the city a few times each year.  Happy to provide more info if needed.

Hope this helps...you were such a help to us when we stayed at CEC this March!  

Enjoy your trip!

Marybeth and Randy

----------


## GramChop

i agree with marybeth about the affinia properties.  i took the liberty to input your dates into their system and i found a 400-600 sq foot studio suite room for $200 per night - a very good rate:    Affinia Dumont NYC reservations 

i can personally vouch for this hotel.  i have stayed here and it is very nice.  large, by new york standards and a full-sized kitchen.  within walking distance to subway stations and many major attractions.

i will be in st. barths just prior to you being in new york, so i hope i get an opportunity to stop in the normandie and meet you, camille!

-missy

----------


## Petri

This may or may not help you but we've used with great success www.tablethotels.com for hotel booking in a number of places.  Most of their hotels are something we'd like to stay at so it limits the options quite nicely, some generic booking sites just give too many hotels to choose from.  Tablet Hotels also offers only online booking -- no vouchers, no bookings that will be confirmed later.

They have a new "last minute deals" section and NYC is most likely to be always included in the current climate.

Many NYC hotels use some annoying yield management software that can give you $50 for three nights and $500 for the night after.  Send e-mail and ask for a special deal, we got a great deal at Bryant Park a few years ago this way.  (Although the hotel didn't know about us when we arrived.. ;-)

We like to walk in NYC -- and take taxi back, if too tired.  You'll see neighborhoods from nice to weird dumps.

PS. But if I were you, I'd look at rental apartments.  Hard to imagine what extra a hotel would give you.

----------


## lloyd

Salut Camille
Lloyd et Patricia ici.Nous avons pris une verre á l' hotel hier!
We are going back to NYC later this summer ,and staying at the Meridian Martinique, the hotel where we stayed with La Chorale des Bons Choeurs when we performed in NYC last year
They are running a promotional rate of $US. 149/ night this summer(very good for a hotel in the middle of downtown)
They might still have some rooms left at that price
Bonne chance!

----------


## AES

Bonjour Camille!  You just assisted me with some Normandie details yesterday, so I'm glad to return the favor.

We live about 2 hours outside the city and try to go often on a budget.  

If you don't mind some research and some uncertainty, we have had excellent luck via Priceline, similar to Hotwire mentioned above.  Use this site to do your research -- they are very helpful and you will get some insight as to what hotels you could receive:  www.betterbidding.com

Depending upon the dates & season, you can usually find a 4 star hotel for under $200 US/night, often in the $125-150/night range. We've stayed at a variety of them, so if you have any specific questions, please ask!

----------


## ronjapha

Try quikbook.com; it has bargains not always found on other sites and most often, reservations can be made without any deposit. Good luck, and enjoy your trip.

----------


## NYCFred

A friend owns a budget hotel on 8th ave and 47th st. In the theatre district, a block from Times sq.
It's an EconoLodge. Pretty cheap, GREAT location. 
let me know and I'll pm you his contact info.

----------


## rbroy

Hi Camille,

Could try Craigslist:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/vac/

Good luck.  Enjoy NYC.  

Rob

----------


## marybeth

As I mentioned above, apartment rentals in Manhattan are almost always illegal and those listed can be scams.  Craigslist is considering charging fees for NYC appt rental ads to help combat the problem.
In an effort to keep resident housing costs affordable and to maintain the quality of living, most apartment and condo buildings do not allow short term rentals.  Check out the trip advisor website NYC forum for specifics and links to articles about illegal hotels and the negative effects on city residents (and tourist who lose their $$$ and are without a place to stay.)

From the TA FAQs:

RENTERS BEWARE! Apartment and house vacation rentals are not common in NYC. In fact, most are scams. Even if they are not outright scams, you could end up in an illegal rental and not even know it. Use a hotel instead.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic..._New_York.html

Hotel prices for NYC are very competitive, as the several examples above demonstrate.
Good luck!

mb

----------


## DaveM

Take a look at Hotel Deauville. I have not stayed here, though it looked fine when I walked through the lobby to say hi. It is very well located in the lower Park Ave area, and right now a standard double for five nights is $111/night, or $99 for a lesser room. 

www.hoteldeauville.com

----------


## gk1182

http://hotels.travelzoo.com/new-york-hotels/

You can always look at travelzoo in the new york section. They usually have some good deals. I have stayed at the royalton and the W. Both are quite nice.. the W can tend to be a little small for a room, but that is the case for many hotels. Another hotel that I had a good experience at and can be a very good deal is the Room Mate Grace hotel near times square. Give them a call and see what rates they have. I used to live in NY and am now in Boston... feel free to ask any questions

----------


## magnusiax

Interesting topic..

----------


## GramChop

are you a new yorker, mag?

----------

